# Xtremebullypitbulls?



## jap

Hello I'm new to this forum and I was wondering what u guys thought about xtremebullypitbulls? I'm thinking about buy a pup from Eddie and was wondering if anyone has information about this kennel? I realize that his prices are high but I'm ok with that. Im looking more for information about his reputation and the Heath and reputaion of his dogs and bloodline. Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## EckoMac

1. There is no such thing as XXL
2. There is no such thing as "bully" pit bulls. Those are American Bullies NOT APBT
3. I don't really see anything that fits the confirmations standards of the ABKC from what I know of anyways.
4. They don't do anything with their dogs except breed them. ie.. show, weightpull (if they do it's nowhere on their site)

Sorry to sound harsh, but I wouldn't take any of these dogs unless it was a rescue. I certainly wouldn't spend money on them.
Hopefully someone else might jump in like pitbullmamanatl, she is far more knowledgable on the Am Bully.

PS Welcome. I hope you learn a lot here, and find the perfect pup for your family.


----------



## circlemkennels

WELCOME TO XTREME BULLY PITBULLS! HOME OF THE LEGENDARY XXL BLUE BULLY PITBULL "LOR'S BLUE TERMINATOR A.K.A. "COMET" BUT BETTER KNOWN AS... "THE JUICE"!!! WE ARE SO BLESSED TO HAVE PRODUCED SUCH AN AWESOME SPECIMEN WHO HAS GONE TO PRODUCE TREMENDOUS DOGS FOR SO MANY WONDERFUL KENNELS TO CONTINUE HIS LEGACY. NOT ONLY JUST BY HIS SHEER SIZE AND GREAT LOOKS BUT HIS TEMPERAMENT AND INTELLIGENCE IS UNMATCHED BY ANY DOG THAT I HAVE SEEN. COMET CONTINUES TO IMPRESS THE XXL BULLY COMMUNITY WITH EACH AND EVERY LITTER REGARDLESS OF THE SIZE OF THE FEMALE OR THE BLOODLINE OF THE FEMALE...THAT'S IS WHY PEOPLE REFER TO COMET AS "THE JUICE"! MANY BREEDERS AND KENNELS THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY HAVE TRIED TO PUT DIFFERENT BLOODLINES TOGETHER TO TRY TO PRODUCE A DOG THAT EXCEEDS COMET'S 120 POUNDS OF EXAGGERATED BULLINESS OVER THE LAST 5 YEARS BUT HAVE REALIZED THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO COME TO THE SOURCE AND WORK WITH THE SOURCE IF YOU WANT TO ACHIEVE THAT LOOK.

NO, COMET IS NOT A PERFECT DOG. HE IS NOT A TRUE OLD SCHOOL PITBULL. HE IS NOT 35-60 POUNDS. HIS FACE IS NOT SHARP AND POINTY. HE DOES NOT HAVE THAT GAMMY DRIVE TO KILL ANYTHING THAT HE SEES. HE CAN NOT RUN 5 MILES. HE CAN NOT CLIMB A 6 FOOT FENCE. DO YOU REALLY WANT A DOG THAT HAS THAT MUCH DRIVE ANYMORE? DO YOU WANT A SKINNY GAME PITBULL DOG THAT WILL CLIMB OVER YOUR 6 FOOT FENCE? WHAT'S ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THAT FENCE?

COMET IS NOW 6 YEARS OLD...HEALTHY AS EVER, EVEN AT 120+ POUNDS. HIS SIRE RHINO IS GOING ON 8 YEARS OLD IN JAN. 2012 AND HE IS AS HEALTHY AS A 2 YEAR OLD DOG...RUNS, PLAYS, HUNTS LIZARDS, SLEEPS WITH MY SON, WATCHES TV WITH US, HAS NEVER HAD ANY AGGRESSION ISSUES WITH ANYONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS OR FRIENDS WHO VISIT BUT WILL PROTECT OUR FAMILY AND PROPERTY. THESE ARE THE SAME QUALITIES THAT RHINO HAS PASSED ONTO COMET AND WHAT COMET HAS PASSED ONTO HIS OFFSPRINGS. WE WANT OUR BULLY PITBULLS TO HAVE THAT LOVE AND LOYALNESS FOR THEIR MASTER'S AS PITBULLS HAVE BEEN KNOWN FOR MANY CENTURIES. WE WANT THEM TO HAVE A SUPERIOR TEMPERAMENT ALONG WITH GREAT INTELLIGENCE. WE WANT THEM TO LISTEN TO OUR COMMANDS AND BE WELL SOCIALIZED SO WE CAN ENJOY THEM IN PUBLIC TO HELP BREAK THAT PITBULL STERIO TYPE. WE WANT THEM TO BE ABLE TO RUN AROUND OUR BACKYARDS AND PLAY WITHOUT HAVING TO WORRY SOMEDAY THAT WHEN WE GET HOME FROM WORK, THE POLICE ARE AT OUR DOORS BECAUSE WE CAN NOT CONTROL OUR DOGS FROM GETTING OUT. OUR WAY OF LIVING HAS EVOLVED...OUR COMMUNITIES HAVE EVOLVED...THE WORLD HAS EVOLVED! THESE DOGS HAVE EVOLVED TO BETTER THE IMAGE OF THE PITBULL BREED! 

HORRIBLE!!! these people are ignorant!!! please dont support these horrible BYBs!!!

and they breed "Extreme Bully Frenchies" these people are a joke!!


----------



## angelbaby

BLAH , honestly for that money you can do alot better.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Garbage, garbage, garbage.


----------



## rodrigo

no likey dogs with arms out the side .... that juice dog look decent though


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Perhaps someone here could point you in the right direction for a quality dog similar to what you want and in your price range


----------



## BullyGal

If you give us where you live at, or whether you are willing to pay for shipping, we can probably find you MUCH better kennels with better dogs for the same, if not lower prices... before shipping anyway lol.

Are you looking for a pet or want to be heavily involved in shows?

lol Coach, beat me by 1 minute!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

every post here is full of good advice. dont buy from them, u will only support their backyard breeding habits. and are u really looking for a 120lb mutt? or do u want a real pit bull type dog?


----------



## jap

Thanks alot for your response! Bullygal I live in norther California and am willing to pay the same price that xtremebullypitbulls are asking for. Yes I'm willing to have a dog ship to me from any were in the US. I defenetly will go to whatever kennel I get my pit from to see the both parents, the kennel, etc. I'm looking for the best female I can find for showing and eventually breeding. If anyone has any suggestions pleas let me know. Again thank u all for the advice!


----------



## American_Pit13

Especially if you hope to breed your bitch stat with the best you can. If you have the money then nothing is stopping you from top class bullies. I am in CA as well and we have a surplus of Bully breeders so just hang tight and one of those more into the breed will get you some links to quality dogs. 

Doing your research first already gives you a step ahead. Do the same starting now about breeding. Then by the time your bitch hits 2 you can make that decision based on knowledge you have gained.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i was looking at BluPrint Kennels, Nevada Kennels, and Caragan Kennels. but i think im looking for a different dog than u r. but Holly is right there are A LOT of bully kennels here in Nor Cal.

http://www.bluprintkennels.com/
http://www.nevadakennels.com/
http://www.caragankennel.com/


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i was looking at BluPrint Kennels, Nevada Kennels, and Caragan Kennels. but i think im looking for a different dog than u r. but Holly is right there are A LOT of bully kennels here in Nor Cal.
> 
> BLU PRINT KENNELS
> Nevada Kennels APBT's and SBT's
> Caragan Kennel American Pit Bull Terriers - Rednose and Black APBT's


You also will not be able to breed a Caragan dog. Bluprint also maintains contracts, but I don't know their stipulations.

As She said these are not Bully Kennels though. We have so many here I don't know which are best and don't feel like looking through the crap to find out.


----------



## jap

Again thank you guys! Defenetly looking for something bigger than the dogs from caraga, Nevada kennels, ect. They are realy nice but not what I'm looking for. Again thank you guys any help is way better than no help! Lol I keep looking and asking question.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

For sure! If u find a kennel u think u like, ask us!!!


----------



## BullyGal

What do you mean by bigger? Taller, more muscular? (hopefully not fatter lol)

Keep in mind that American Bullies in the largest class XL are typically in the mid 20s in inches. So get out your tape measure, mark out 25 inches. Do you want a bigger dog? If so you may be more interested in a different Bully breed.


----------



## Kenaii

NO, COMET IS NOT A PERFECT DOG. HE IS NOT A TRUE OLD SCHOOL PITBULL. HE IS NOT 35-60 POUNDS. HIS FACE IS NOT SHARP AND POINTY. HE DOES NOT HAVE THAT GAMMY DRIVE TO KILL ANYTHING THAT HE SEES. HE CAN NOT RUN 5 MILES. HE CAN NOT CLIMB A 6 FOOT FENCE. DO YOU REALLY WANT A DOG THAT HAS THAT MUCH DRIVE ANYMORE? DO YOU WANT A SKINNY GAME PITBULL DOG THAT WILL CLIMB OVER YOUR 6 FOOT FENCE? WHAT'S ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THAT FENCE?

This had me rolling.
Yeah, I wouldn't buy from them. Crappy dogs and I can't take someone seriously if they spell "Pit Bull" as "Pitbull"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Do you want to show ABKC? My advice is if you are going to spend 2 grand on a dog then make sure you spend 200$ on a plane ticket and put your hands on the dog yourself. DO YOUR RESEARCH. 3 kennels I do recommend you check out in California are Gorilla Kennels (where I got my dog from), Razors Nation, and Gomez Bullies. All have quality dogs but all have strict contracts and they will only sell to show homes. Gorilla Kennels doesn't have a site anymore but he is on Facebook.


----------



## eleventhtoe

How much are they charging for those dogs?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

GorillaKennels Jordan | Facebook

just helping  i think ...


----------



## angelbaby

these are my top 4 picks check them out . 
PRATTS PITS { they don't advertise as bullys like they should , I know they say bully style pits but they produce some nice ass dogs. }
French Bulldogs and American Bullys Pit Bulls Gomez Bullys Gomezpits
The Bully Market

these ones are in washington but have some gorgeous dogs. 
I have a pup coming off one of there males next year , Can't wait.
Columbia Basin Bullies


----------



## Etan

jap said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum and I was wondering what u guys thought about xtremebullypitbulls? I'm thinking about buy a pup from Eddie and was wondering if anyone has information about this kennel? I realize that his prices are high but I'm ok with that. Im looking more for information about his reputation and the Heath and reputaion of his dogs and bloodline. Thank you for the help!!!


Hey Jap, Xtreme Bully Pitbulls is a great place ! Eddie is a great guy, Real honest and trust worthy, Fuck everybody on this page that said anything bad about him or his Kennel. I have personally worked with Eddie, I own one of his dogs, and its by far the best looking and best behaving dog I have ever owned. It was worth every penny, I currently have a deposit on another pup from xtreme bullys. Im sure someone could have answered a simple question. instead of just hate on other people, and form what i was reading, know one has nothing at all to say about him from experience, Everyone is just giving there opinion, which is not what Jap asked for. So fuck all you haters !! Jap is you would like any Useful info on Eddie or Xtreme bullies. let me know.


----------



## dixieland

Etan said:


> Hey Jap, Xtreme Bully Pitbulls is a great place ! Eddie is a great guy, Real honest and trust worthy, Fuck everybody on this page that said anything bad about him or his Kennel. I have personally worked with Eddie, I own one of his dogs, and its by far the best looking and best behaving dog I have ever owned. It was worth every penny, I currently have a deposit on another pup from xtreme bullys. Im sure someone could have answered a simple question. instead of just hate on other people, and form what i was reading, know one has nothing at all to say about him from experience, Everyone is just giving there opinion, which is not what Jap asked for. So fuck all you haters !! Jap is you would like any Useful info on Eddie or Xtreme bullies. let me know.


Are you freakin serious?!First of all,you need to watch your language.Show some class asshat.
How can you say that you have the best behaved dog when he's only a year old.And how in the hell can you have the best of the breed in mind when you have already bred him at a year old?It takes a dog at least 2 years to fully mature to know whether they are worthy or not of being bred.
Let's see....what else.....ummmm you do not health test.Which is a must in my opinion if you're breeding American Bullies.And you only say you show your dogs.Not that they are pointed or championed.....
They only thing you are doing is breeding subpar blue dogs like the majority on the American Bully scene


----------



## angelbaby

sounds like he is just here to advertise his crap dogs. I would not take 1 asshats word over a hole page of people who know there stuff, there dogs, there breeds. I think majority speaks louder here and we were able to get our point across with alot more tact. The way he speaks is very typical of these low class, uneducated BYB's I think he helped prove our point to stay away from clowns like this more then he knows.


----------



## HATERS

are you freakin serious ? watch my language ? why ? Im sorry I get pissed off when a bunch of freakin idiots talk shit about a kennel for NO REASON. the original post on this blog was asking about Xtreme Bully Pitbulls and the owner. and you simple minded assholes, have no idea or no clue who they are, you just went to his site and said " there is no such thing as XXL pitbulls, OMG they breed Frenchies too, pathetic. and the spell PITBULL in one word, there so dumb, they no nothing " ??? really? what you should have said was " I have no experience with Eddie or his Kennel. No one asked for your stupid Opinion !

And when I say he is the best dog, with a great attitude. Im not saying his is the best in the world. But he is now 15 months old, and a great dog, I own a lot of dogs and there all well behaved smart dogs, but this one especially is really smart and well behaved.. listens and by far the best dog i ever owned. and How the hell do you know I dont Health test ? Here you go with your stupid Opinions again. And sorry I live in Canada, there isnt alot of shows like there is in the states. You dont bother asking any info, you just assume everything. But Dixieland thanks for checking my site out.. lol . you dumb ASSHAT. lol

And Angel baby, My crap dogs? Obviously you didnt take the time to look, HATER. and as for me advertising, I was posting my site up there so Jap could see my dog from Xtreme bully Pitbulls, answering his question, which no one else did. Im un Educated ? there is your opinion again, coming from the people that judge and give there opinion instead of actual facts... Gopitbulls.com is a joke. I wish I wouldnt have wasted my time with you simple minded ASSHATS. lol. 

Bump YOU DIXIELAND, Go ahead and block me again, Your a real piece of work, reply to my post and then block me. lol looking forward to being blocked again, for giving actual facts, and my opinion . lol.


----------



## ames

Obviously you know nothing, you can't Heath test a dog under 2 years old. You come on here not just offering an opinion on the kennel but bashing people who have a different opinion from you. It's people like you that give the American bully a bad name. and people who do not understand the difference between an ambully and an APBT should not breed. Any kennel that boasts XXL is a BYB there is no class for XXL. if someone wants to show their dogs they would rather not be fooled into getting one like you apparently were.


----------



## MSK

Maybe reading the rules before you posted would have helped. The cursing and inappropriate display of character is what got you banned you can get your opinion across without dropping the F bombs. This forum does have children viewers.


----------



## angelbaby

obviously this is a banned member who wants to be here more then they let on. There are rules in place about making new names and a mod just needs to rebann him. Acting like he hates being here then why come back? People amaze me at how they need to be noticed and make some attention getting thread, you are banned move on .


----------



## EckoMac

HATERS said:


> are you fuckin serious ? watch my language ? why ? Im sorry I get pissed off when a bunch of fuckin idiots talk shit about a kennel for NO REASON. the original post on this blog was asking about Xtreme Bully Pitbulls and the owner. and you simple minded assholes, have no idea or no clue who they are, you just went to his site and said " there is no such thing as XXL pitbulls, OMG they breed Frenchies too, pathetic. and the spell PITBULL in one word, there so dumb, they no nothing " ??? really? what you should have said was " I have no experience with Eddie or his Kennel. No one asked for your stupid Opinion !
> 
> And when I say he is the best dog, with a great attitude. Im not saying his is the best in the world. But he is now 15 months old, and a great dog, I own a lot of dogs and there all well behaved smart dogs, but this one especially is really smart and well behaved.. listens and by far the best dog i ever owned. and How the fuck do you know I dont Health test ? Here you go with your stupid Opinions again. And sorry I live in Canada, there isnt alot of shows like there is in the states. You dont bother asking any info, you just assume everything. But Dixieland thanks for checking my site out.. lol . you dumb ASSHAT. lol
> 
> And Angel baby, My crap dogs? Obviously you didnt take the time to look, HATER. and as for me advertising, I was posting my site up there so Jap could see my dog from Xtreme bully Pitbulls, answering his question, which no one else did. Im un Educated ? there is your opinion again, coming from the people that judge and give there opinion instead of actual facts... Gopitbulls.com is a joke. I wish I wouldnt have wasted my time with you simple minded ASSHATS. lol.
> 
> FUCK YOU DIXIELAND, Go ahead and block me again, Your a real piece of work, reply to my post and then block me. lol looking forward to being blocked again, for giving actual facts, and my opinion . lol.


I'm sorry, why are you still here? People join this forum to ask questions and be educated so they don't buy shity dogs from BYBs like you. Don't jump in our yard barking like a cur and get mad when we all scratch.


----------



## KMdogs

I can't take anyone seriously who uses the term "hater".. Otherwise, all i'm seeing is typical BS from the Bully world. Before anyone cries about that statement, keep in mind i said typical. Thug want - to - bes with peddler ($) attitude that think they are doing "big things" like the people (rappers) they "idolize".

You can check your gaudy chains, sagging pants, poor grammar and ego at the door. 

Fortunately there is a small percentage of good people involved in these Bullies, unfortunately all wash by people like "HATERS".

1. Don't buy nothing from a man named Truth.
2. If "honest" is in the name, run.
3. If "extreme" is in the name, it ain't as it sounds and run.
4. Anyone whom believes they have "haters", has a larger ego than accomplishments.


----------



## HATERS

I changed my name to HATERs because i was blocked before for being rude, and defending other. Which I am sorry I was so rude and for using such foul Language. I am sorry for that, But there is no need to put down other people or there kennel unless you have actual reason for it. Not just because they advertise XXL pitbulls. also I never said im doing Big things. I have said I Expect big things from these dogs. with the right dogs and bloodlines beautiful dogs can be created. KMdogs you are correct though on the haters line. Im not looking for haters, and for the most part I stay back and let other do what they want, with my mouth shut. Oh well thats life people will always speak there mind and give there opinion, even if others dont like it. Once again sorry to everyone that was offended by my foul language. I was only trying to stick up for someone that was getting bashed for NO real reasons. Thank you everyone for your comments


----------



## ames

HATERS said:


> I changed my name to HATERs because i was blocked before for being rude, and defending other. Which I am sorry I was so rude and for using such foul Language. I am sorry for that, But there is no need to put down other people or there kennel unless you have actual reason for it. Not just because they advertise XXL pitbulls. also I never said im doing Big things. I have said I Expect big things from these dogs. with the right dogs and bloodlines beautiful dogs can be created. KMdogs you are correct though on the haters line. Im not looking for haters, and for the most part I stay back and let other do what they want, with my mouth shut. Oh well thats life people will always speak there mind and give there opinion, even if others dont like it. Once again sorry to everyone that was offended by my foul language. I was only trying to stick up for someone that was getting bashed for NO real reasons. Thank you everyone for your comments


see they ARE real reasons. Did you not read WHY people said they are crap You might be able to be less picky and not chose a responsible breeder, but most people who do their research first would be grateful for the information they were given. People who don't admit to what they breed are a HUGE part of the problem. Comparing their dogs to a game bred APBT is utterly laughable, they are NOt the same breed. Why even have them in the same sentence? Dude came looking for advice, people gave it to him, just because you do not agree with it doesn't make it bad advice or a wrong opinion. If you look at the web page and it SCREAMS out BYB, people are going to tell someone to find a new kennel. Sorry we don't support BYB and people who breed for no purpose, then lie saying they heath test when they obviously don't know what the hell they are talking about.

Oh you CAN edit your responses to clean them up, maybe you wont get banned and can stick around and learn instead of attacking people for disagreeing with you.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

HATERS said:


> F**K YOU DIXIELAND, Go ahead and block me again, Your a real piece of work, reply to my post and then block me. lol looking forward to being blocked again, for giving actual facts, and my opinion . lol.


u owe someone an apology according to the ban list and she's not the one who banned u....


----------



## HATERS

ames said:


> see they ARE real reasons. Did you not read WHY people said they are crap You might be able to be less picky and not chose a responsible breeder, but most people who do their research first would be grateful for the information they were given. People who don't admit to what they breed are a HUGE part of the problem. Comparing their dogs to a game bred APBT is utterly laughable, they are NOt the same breed. Why even have them in the same sentence? Dude came looking for advice, people gave it to him, just because you do not agree with it doesn't make it bad advice or a wrong opinion. If you look at the web page and it SCREAMS out BYB, people are going to tell someone to find a new kennel. Sorry we don't support BYB and people who breed for no purpose, then lie saying they heath test when they obviously don't know what the hell they are talking about.
> 
> Oh you CAN edit your responses to clean them up, maybe you wont get banned and can stick around and learn instead of attacking people for disagreeing with you.


Agreed. Very well said.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It has been handled.  Haters banned permanently and Etan's ban was up on the 15th; however, he can take another month off and adjust his attitude.... coming up in my house and cussing out staff like that.... Hell no.....Not today sirrrrr.


----------



## dixieland

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> u owe someone an apology according to the ban list and she's not the one who banned u....


:rofl:HAHA!Nope I'm not the one who banned him.I hadn't even seen his response till now.I reckon he thinks we sit around here all day looking for people to ban lol.


----------



## American_Pit13

I banned him the first time! Don't even come up in here cussing at my Staff and Members.


----------

